# Lily of the Valley



## keekeesaurus

Old lady perfume or sperm magnet?

I'd forgotten all about this but I was just watching QI (UK quiz prog with Stephen Fry, absolutely brill and I learn something new every time - a bit like here really!)
Anyway, sperm love LOTV apparently...who'd have thought?

*"How does putting perfumed sachets in your drawers help conception?

It drives sperm wild.

Human sperm are attracted by the smell of Lily of the Valley. It appears sperm have 'noses' which they use to navigate towards a woman's egg. Researchers experimented with a range of floral fragrances and Lily of the Valley came top, getting the random sperm wiggling in the same direction at twice the normal speed.

The research was carried out at Ruhr University in Germany in 2003. They discovered a new sperm protein, hOR17-4, which acted as an olfactory receptor for sperm in exactly the same way as protein sensors in the nose detect smells. They then tested their new sperm 'nose' on hundreds of synthetic compounds, many of them used to mimic floral scents in commercial perfumes. One of these, bourgeonal, is used to create the Lily of the Valley fragrance. It had two dramatic effects on the behavior of sperm: doubling its speed and changing undirected swimming behaviour to direct movement. The 'foot to the floor' effect seems to derive from hOR17-4 making them wag their 'tails' harder."*

P.S. I really didn't know where to put this so I started a new thread. Maybe there should be a 'weird things that are thought to aid conception' thread???


----------



## Spoomie

Hilarious keekeesaurus! I already feel ancient enough, not sure I can bring myself to wear Lily of the Valley as well!! :haha: :haha: :haha: Oh well, needs must for the geriatrics.........


----------



## Indigo77

I heard that spermies are attracted to barking noises!

So, while you are BDing, bark a bit for good measure!

:rofl:


----------



## LLbean

ok so the question now is...how do we get our eggs to smell like LOTV??? lol


----------



## Viking15

Wouldn't you want the sperm swimming in the opposite direction of your panties? Maybe I'm confused?


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> ok so the question now is...how do we get our eggs to smell like LOTV??? lol

ha ha that was my thought - maybe we could mix some in with the preseed :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## oldbirdni

Omg !!! this is bloody hilarious :rofl::rofl: just told OH and he said No way it would be like :sex:with yer granny!!!! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

The whole of this thread just makes me :rofl::rofl::rofl:

If any of you ladies work out how to incorporate LOTV into your TTC plans do share! :winkwink:


----------



## oldbirdni

been contemplating this problem ,,,, lotv and our nether regions ...... answer turkey baster ????? :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I can just see us getting down to some serious sexy time and OH stopping and saying "what's that smell?....it smells like....pensioners."


----------



## oldbirdni

Well If I get any of those bogging Lilly of valley gift boxes for Christmas from spinster aunts I know what I'm doing with mine !!! :thumbup:


----------



## oldbirdni

Err no girls !!!! I'm raffling it on here !!!! Lol


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

I would not mix it with Preseed cause that goes everywhere...talk about those swimmers getting lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12darcy

:lol::lol::lol:


LLbean said:


> I would not mix it with Preseed cause that goes everywhere...talk about those swimmers getting lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol:
too funny!


----------



## Nolly

Maybe if you spray LOTV on your tummy, they might smell it and swim upwards to get to it???? lol

Wouldnt fancy spraying it up my Vajayjay!!!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

So...I'm supposed to bark AND shove perfume up my cooter? Meh. Sounds like every time I have sex. 


:D


----------



## SuperAwesome

Nolly said:


> Maybe if you spray LOTV on your tummy, they might smell it and swim upwards to get to it???? lol

Extremely uncouth remark up ahead:


Spoiler
So THAT'S how it gets on my face!


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Super! :blush::rofl::haha:


----------



## Nolly

Oh SuperAwesome I love your sense of humour. I love how crude you are.

I need to ask you why the hell you spray it on your face though..... boobies yes! Face no!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## StarSign

SuperA...terrible, just terrible. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fluffywabbit

:shrug::haha:can u buy LOTV at walmart or cvs. i have diabetes and i might could use one of my syringes to shoot it up there, of corse i have no idea it it will hit my egg. o and i will remove the needle and it will be a new syringe.


----------



## sumatwsimit

lotv - whatever next!

who's going to be guineapig and try it out then? :shrug: you can rule me out, i used to play with the stuff at my nanna's house when i was a kid ( i made talc and perfume tablets mixed with crushed roses and water!?!...) i remember the stuff gave me a headache and made me feel really sick.


----------



## Butterfly67

sumat i used to also make perfume in my garden as a kid - I dug up a few bottles in the garden or had old ones and mixed crushed up rose petals with water and would splash some on! :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> sumat i used to also make perfume in my garden as a kid - I dug up a few bottles in the garden or had old ones and mixed crushed up rose petals with water and would splash some on! :haha:

yeah, you have to really splash it on too, it's weak stuff right? and a lovely brown colour :haha:


----------

